# معاجم مصطلحات علمية وهندسية



## يحي الحربي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*معاجم ومصطلحات علمية وهندسية*

هذه بعض المعاجم لمصطلحات علمية وهندسية واتمنى على الزملاء الكرام الاضافة اليها

1 - معجم مصطلحات الهيدرولوجيا .... 
http://mihd.net/60qojs

2 - تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات مع معجم شارح للمصطلحات .... http://mihd.net/8scdzf

3 - معجم مصطلحات الرياضيات - ثلاثة اجزاء .... 
http://mihd.net/k91n4v

4 - معجم مصطلحات الكيمياء والصيدلة - جزئين ....
http://mihd.net/xglqvb


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور على المجهود


----------



## 123kamal (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*thanks*

thank you very much


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (16 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## hilal_bn (17 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## هيثم محى (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## مبتدئه (21 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا 

بس للاسف معرفتش احمله ........


----------



## HMSS (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## alnouri (14 مايو 2008)

مشكور جدا على هدا المجهود


----------



## محمدالهندسة (19 مايو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل للاخوة


----------



## shrek (11 يونيو 2008)

مشكور جدا على هدا المجهود


----------



## الشماالي (14 يونيو 2008)

جهد تشكر عليه أخي


----------



## عبدالله العقاد (19 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## عقبة قول (27 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجعلك ذخرا للمسلمين


----------



## octane (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ونقدر لك هذا المجهود ..
ندعوا لك بدوام التفوق
و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الرجل السحري (24 يوليو 2008)

الهم دلني الي من يهديني..
وارشد الهادي الي فعل الخير


----------



## تامر سالم (30 يوليو 2008)

مشكور ولكن رابط معجم الاتصالات لا يعمل


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

اتمنى اذا وجد لديك معجم للمصطلحات الخاصة بالهندسة المدنية


----------



## أبورشيد (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ألف شكر*

أشكرك أخي الكريم علي ما قدمت لنا من كتب مفيدة ,اسال العلي القدير أن يوفقك في إثراء هذا المنتدي بالمزيد

أخوك أبو رشيد


----------



## أبورشيد (2 أغسطس 2008)

*ممتاز*

وفقك الله الي ما تحب وترضي


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ماستر الفيزياء (16 أغسطس 2008)

ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ربنا يتقبل هذا الجهد الكبير ,و أتمنى الاستمرار فى التعريب


----------



## يحي الحربي (20 أغسطس 2008)

أمجد ياسين قال:


> السلام عليكم أود أن أقول لصاحبنا أن يراجع جميع الروابط لأن بها صور تخدش الحياء ويجب أن يفصل من المنتدىأنا لا أدري الكل قالوا له شكرا و..........و...........



.... لا ادري أي سلام وحضرتك قد حصرت اول مشاركتين لك في الملتقى بالتهجم والتحريض علينا؟!! 

ولا ادري ما هي قضيتك معي، فصوت كتابتك تنضح حقدا وغليلة ، وانا لا اعرفك ولم يسبق لي الاحتكاك بك سواء في هذا الملتقى او غيره الا اذا كنت دخلت بمعرف آخر لتصفي حساب !!

على العموم هذا القسم ليس المكان المناسب لتصفية حسابات او كلام من نوع كلامك لانه يختص بمواضيع علمية والتي قد تتاثر بمثل هذه المهاترات وربما تقفل فينحرم منها الآخرون، 

وقد كان بامكانك تراسلني على الخاص وتنصحني او ان تكتب موضوعا في الملتقى العام تبين فيه للزملاء سيئات هذه المواقع، فهم ايضا يستخدمون هذه المواقع، 
فكما ترى يا سيد امجد ان اتهامك وتطاولك غير اللائق ليس علي وحدي بل تعدى الى زملاء ومشرفين أجلاء احرص على الأخلاق والقيم كما لمسته من التعامل معهم في هذا الملتقى 
وقد اطلع على المشاركة اكثر من 1300 شخص وكلهم يكونوا بفطنتك وغيرتك على الدين فيلاحظون ما تدعيه 
ورغم ذلك اقول لك ان ما تدعيه من ان هذه الروابط بها صور تخدش الحياء غير صحيح وادعاء باطل 

واقول لك ايضا انك لو رجعت الى تاريخ المشاركة لوجدت انها كانت قبل سنة تقريبا وهذه مدة طويلة في عالم الانترنت و التغيرات والتحسينات على المواقع الانترنت متسارعة، ومن التغيرات الملاحظة على موقع mihd انه يحولك الى موقع آخر وهو ifile.it للتحميل



> السلام عليكم يا يحيى انك ميت ولست حيا الروابط بها صور تخدش الحياء رغم كتابتك للدعاء
> من واجبي النصيحة وزأرجو أن تتقبلها أنا أستغرب من الأعضاء مدحوك وشكروك يقول الله تعالى ان الدين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة ... وأترك الباقي لك الآية في سورة النور الصفحة2 والله يهديك



ملاحظة الى إدارة الملتقى والسادة المشرفين الكرام للاحاطة


----------



## جاد العليمى (20 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كارم شريف (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م أحمد ناصر (23 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااا يا أخ يحي ع المعاجم

تقبل تحياتى


----------



## مسعود سود (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكككككككككككككككككك


----------



## مهندسه الكويت (29 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه على المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## احمد عبدالعزيزشاكر (6 نوفمبر 2008)




----------



## عميقة العينين (6 نوفمبر 2008)

ربي يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## الياس عبد النور (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الحبيب يحيى ارجو منك ان لا ترد على المسيئين وان ترفع لنا المزيد من الكتب والمعاجم وانا اشكرك على ما قدمت وارجو من الادارة ان تحذف تلك الشاركة للذلك الشخص


----------



## يحي الحربي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الياس عبد النور قال:


> اخي الحبيب يحيى ارجو منك ان لا ترد على المسيئين وان ترفع لنا المزيد من الكتب والمعاجم وانا اشكرك على ما قدمت وارجو من الادارة ان تحذف تلك الشاركة للذلك الشخص




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك اخي العزيز "الياس" على هذه اللفتة الكريمة، واطمئنك اني ان شاءالله محصن من التاثر او التعامل حسب الاساءات وغيرها، وكما اني استفيد واخذ من هذا الملتقى الراقي فلن اتاخر في تقديم ما استطيع واشعر ان فيه فائدة ان شاء الله تعالى.
واهديك والزملاء الكرام معاجم المصطلحات التالية:
5 - معجم الهندسة الميكانيكية
http://www.mediafire.com/?3wwmjitdyyn
6 – معجم المصطلحات القانونية عربي ـ انكليزي
http://www.mediafire.com/?ditelxmj4bd
http://www.mediafire.com/?w2jqmtvyrei
7 - معجم المصطلحات الجغرافية
http://www.mediafire.com/?mmh0tt5f0qn

الرقم المتسلسل تكملة لما سبق
امل الفائدة والدعاء


----------



## محمدالديب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mohamedgad (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكــــــــــــــــــور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mohamed212 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندسه ميشوو (9 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## khaledtam (28 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر وتقدير


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخى الكريم

انصر غزه بالدعاء والتضرع الى الله وبالالتزام المستقيم على سنة رسول الله 
ومقاطعة اى منتج امريكى او اوربى على قدر المستطاع اتق الله فى كل جنيه تخرجه


----------



## اراس الكردي (12 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكور جدا على مجموعة المعاجم


----------



## hosam habeb (24 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي يحي
*تكنولوجيا الاتصالات والمعلومات مع معجم شارح للمصطلحات
رائع جدا 
*


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (25 يناير 2009)

نشكرك شكرا جزيلا , وهل ممكن ان تقدم لنا معاجم في جميع الاختصاصات الهندسية


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (25 يناير 2009)

هل ممكن معجم جيد في الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

*تحيه*

:19:يسلموا عاشت الايادي:19:


----------



## ضرغام المعاضيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

دشنت مدينة موسكو الروسية اليوم أول محطة كهرباء تعمل بمخلفات الصرف الصحي ,ولمزيد من التفاصيل يرجى الدخول الى الرابط التالي http://arabic.cnn.com/2009/scitech/2/2/russia.power_biomass/index.html


----------

